# new (used) handgun, needs blueing repair.



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

my buddy offered me this taurus pt 92 for 170 bucks with 2 cases 300 rounds of ammo and 2 15 round magazines. The only problem is the blueing on the side of the slide. There is no texture to the defected blueing ,would never know it was there by touching it. The flawed area is right over some factory etching such as the taurus logo. Can this be repaired without messing up the etching? Can I do this myself or should I send it out?I tried and tried to get a clear picture but this was the best I could do.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you want to spend a few bucks to get it looking new, try Scheels gunsmiths. I have been impressed with the quality and reasonable pricing of their services. Burl


----------

